# Leaf color?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been noticing that my crypts seem to have much richer leaf color submerged than emerged. Is that the case? Or is there something else at work here?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Bruce,

I notice the same in most cases. Although, I believe it is because some have their emergent crypts under relatively 'low' light.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

In my experience, they develop browns much more easily submerged than emersed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am wondering if it has to do with the light wave length being changed under water? I suppose it might have something to do with the absorption of nutrients by the leaves in the water. Something at least seems to make the redder pigments more advantaged and the green pigments less so.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i think all are good answers so far but let me add that substrate choice probaly makes a big difference too' crypts are just so unpredictable!! love it =)


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

walkeri and costata can be more colourfull emersed ... But i am not sure what all influences the colour in costata: it started with really nice brown emersed leaves with darker small stripes, but now reverted to something more similar to submersed leaves (still growing emersed though). I changed the clayish soil for beech leaves, not sure if this will help (after this change walkeri really started to grow).


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I strictly grow emersed right now and I get some pretty varied leaf colors from the same species in different lighting conditions. I find that when they receive less light they have more varied colors and when they get bright light they tend to have darker colors and are more solid throughout where as the less light receiving plants have more of a camouflage look.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Most of the crypts I recently got from you (954baby) are taking on more reddish colors under water with the possible exception of the Ciliata and the Parva. 
I find that new growth on a root with no leaves to begin with is usually greener and the leaves become redder as the plant matures. 
For the most part I am using daylight spiral bulbs.


----------

